# Friargate Bridge, Derby



## ashless (Jan 26, 2008)

Thought i'd go visit whats left of Friargate station and bridge....as it turns out there isn't much left, time and chavs have taken their toll!

Quoted from picturesofderby.co.uk "This very ornamental, double cast iron bridge was made for the Great Northern Railway, by Derby iron founder Andrew Handyside & co in 1876. The Borough's badge was cast into the spandrels, an embellishment thought to placate local residents who objected to the building of the line which closed in 1968"







It is in fact two bridges





En route to the station platform





The arches which were used (some still are) for business, some have been "re-accessed!"





Just a look into the dark hole, i was on my own and torchless so i didn't go in





Up top you have to use your imagination a bit as to where the station platform and rails went!





The top of the bridge













Then i spotted the contents of someone's wallet, no doubt stolen, i decided to beat a hasty retreat back to street level!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 26, 2008)

aha, that's the place. I've seen it on google earth when sat studying it, and couldn't remember what it was called. 

Are you thinking of going back at some point? would like to see in the arches and have a nosey around there.

Wanted to see that for a while.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 26, 2008)

That is cool, shame about the chavs.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2008)

Very neat bridge. Love the twiddly bits of decoration...rather you than me standing there to take the pic though!


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 27, 2008)

I remember seeing some really nice bridgework in worcester, really nice old railway bridges.

Good photos. BTW.


----------



## trampjuice (Jan 28, 2008)

It is a truely amazing place, I used to knock about there in the late 80's when there was more to explore. Sadly a lot has gone since then.
Check out Andy Savage's site for then and now photos and to sign the online petition to save the bridge.
cheers,
Jamie.

http://www.derbyphotos.co.uk/features/friargatebridge/thenandnow/index.htm


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 28, 2008)

Really nice set of pics. Interesting history too 
Loving the intricate details. Good shot ontop of the bridge too. Don't often see these old bridges from the top. Cheers!

Lb


----------



## smileysal (Jan 30, 2008)

Cheers for the link Jamie, will go and have a look at that now. And, welcome to Derelict Places. 

 Sal


----------



## smileysal (Jan 30, 2008)

Just been looking at the then and now photographs, its amazing how much has changed since the old photo's and the new. Love the one with the Station building to the right, and the warehouse in the middle of the pick at the back (if that makes sense? ). 

Excellent link, thank you.

 Sal

ps just seen there's a petition to try and save it. 
Heres the link to it. 

http://www.derbyphotos.co.uk/features/friargatebridge/petition/index.htm

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 30, 2008)

Cheers for that Sal 
Have you seen the "Now & then" pics on that site -really cool.

Lb


----------



## Ratters (Jan 30, 2008)

nice.

they actually look very low in that first pic!!


----------



## trampjuice (Jan 31, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Cheers for the link Jamie, will go and have a look at that now. And, welcome to Derelict Places.
> 
> Sal




Cheers Sal!


----------



## mineme (Feb 28, 2008)

great pics have been there a couple of times looks like its getting worse. please please lets get as many people to sign the petition.........


lets get it saved and restored ...........

ps sorry about my spelling as i cant spell to save my life.........


----------



## mineme (Feb 29, 2008)

These piccies were taken in Summer 2004

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/416047c86e7831205.jpg]



[/lb] the few remaining arches which were referred to in the song under neath the arches by flanagon and allan the song was also written in derby hippodrome 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/416047c86e9cc1f71.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/416047c86ebf99e4e.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/416047c86ee978950.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/416047c86f0fb8dd7.jpg]



[/lb] sorry if they are to big the pic's that is. there isn't much left of the plat forms now but what is left is very loose brickwork for saying the council bout this bridge for a £1.00 yes that's what i said £1.00 thy aren't doing a good job of looking after it and it is also a grade 2 listed building.


----------



## johno23 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice one mate,we have been to the whole Friargate station site about six times now (with a book called "memories of Friargate station" by Susan Bourne)It costs £9.99 and its isbn number is 1-85983-116-8.
I got mine from Waterstones,its invaluable and really makes sense of what you see today,highly recommended.

There are underground cellars and all sorts of nooks and crannies to explore thats why its taken us six visits.

beware though its a bit isolated and frequented by some strange individuals at times.watch out for needles too.
hope this is helpful,let me know if you need any more info or help.


----------



## mineme (Mar 1, 2008)

yes I've got that book to it's a grate book full of grate pics and info 

about the bridge and the friargate line.

there is also another book called the friargate line printed around 1999 and is available from the libraries in and around Derby's. this is also a great book full of pics and the history of the line/station.


----------

